# fire academy or medic school first?



## BurritoEsteban (May 25, 2010)

what would you guys recommend doing first, going through a fire academy or medic school?


----------



## Trayos (May 25, 2010)

What are your aspirations/goals?


----------



## BurritoEsteban (May 25, 2010)

my ultimate goal would be to do be part of a SAR team for a FD. as a medic. i wanna be a medic for a FD before that though.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 25, 2010)

Your best bet would be ask a fire service based forum about fire service based questions 


However, depending on who you ask, the consensus is get your medic as some places are more willing to pay for you to go through fire school when you already have your medic.




But, DON'T get your medic if you don't want to do medicine.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 26, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Your best bet would be ask a fire service based forum about fire service based questions
> 
> 
> However, depending on who you ask, the consensus is get your medic as some places are more willing to pay for you to go through fire school when you already have your medic.
> ...


+1
and especially in CA because of the budget crisis a lot of FD's wont look at your application unless you have your Medic Cert.


----------



## 46Young (May 26, 2010)

Small depts generally want you to have FF1 and maybe FF2 in order to apply. Large depts will take you without any certs and put you through their own fire academy. Some small to medium size depts will send their recruits to a regional academy. Small depts don't have USAR, as far as I know. Large depts do. You can apply to various FD's without any certs and maybe wait years to get on, if you even get hired at all. Having a medic cert will fast track you through most hiring processes, and it will also give you preference in hiring.

Summary: SAR <====> large dept. Medic cert helps in getting hired there. Large depts don't generally care about prior fire certs, so don't bother as they won't help you get hired. Without a medic cert or being desireable for quota hiring, it's exceedingly difficult to get hired by a good FD.


----------



## MrBrown (May 26, 2010)

do you want to be a firefighter or an amboo, theres your answer


----------



## Sandog (May 26, 2010)

Here in San Diego, the SDFD has a waiting list of something like 2 yrs just to get a call and apply. And if you do get that coveted letter you still have to compete with some 2000 other applicants just to get into the academy. Well at least that was how it was for me some many years ago. We had a written exam and a rigorous physical portion. Sadly I never got a call back and that was a bitter defeat for me at the time but at lest I gave it a shot. So what ever you decide to do,, give it your all and good luck


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 26, 2010)

As someone else said, many EMT-P level fire depts won't even talk of hiring you without a Paramedic cert.


But be prepared.. If you're the Medic on an engine, you're the medical care tech.  You'll still do fire-related things when needed, but when it comes down to it, at any time they can make you put on your "Medic" hat and not play in the fire.


----------



## rescue99 (May 26, 2010)

BurritoEsteban said:


> what would you guys recommend doing first, going through a fire academy or medic school?



Fire, it's easier and quicker to get. Medic takes a while. When it's over you'll be ready to start the application process. Maybe you'll even be on a department part time somewhere by then. Good luck.


----------



## mycrofft (May 26, 2010)

*Look for a SAR team first.*

Who is hiring?
Back to my ususal line, SAR is not a life, it is a skill set. SAR is an organic part of all FD ops, looking for victims, and medical treatment is not necessarily integral.

 Urban SAR may be part of law enforcement, or a saparate section just under the funding of a given department, whether it is Fire, LE, "Special Ops", Park Service, or whatever. Non-urban SAR tends to be LE if there is no fire or known medical emergency involved. In fact, how do you work with dogs and/or horses?

And if you go the SAR route, go ahead and get your EMS certs and keep going to school, becuase for the majority of SAR folks the career is a relatively short one. Enjoy, but look ahead.


----------



## Fox (May 26, 2010)

BurritoEsteban said:


> what would you guys recommend doing first, going through a fire academy or medic school?



I don't know how it is where you are, but our career firefighters simply don't have time to go to Medic school, a lot of them really want to and can't. So if you want to be a fire medic, then go Medic first. You're more likely to be hired as a Medic out here than a basic, as well. 

If you're working fulltime fire you probably won't have as much of a chance to go to school for medic. 

I say medic first. And only if you're actually going to use it.


----------



## firecoins (May 26, 2010)

I would choos Police Academt first.  Where else will you meet Steve Guttenburg?


----------



## mycrofft (May 26, 2010)

*Fox, if you can get a bunch of guys who can train together, ask a trainer about it.*

If a body of trainees can dedicate X hours on fixed and certain dates or days of the week, and are willing to pay, see if you can get a class formed through a current trainer or training institution.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 28, 2010)

Do you want to be an allied health professional or a public servant?


----------



## jgmedic (May 29, 2010)

Sandog said:


> Here in San Diego, the SDFD has a waiting list of something like 2 yrs just to get a call and apply. And if you do get that coveted letter you still have to compete with some 2000 other applicants just to get into the academy. Well at least that was how it was for me some many years ago. We had a written exam and a rigorous physical portion. Sadly I never got a call back and that was a bitter defeat for me at the time but at lest I gave it a shot. So what ever you decide to do,, give it your all and good luck



What? SDFD has an open testing process, that requires an EMT license and HS diploma, at least recently, they have tested annually, usually in summertime. How long ago was this?


----------



## somePerson (Jul 7, 2010)

*Medic first*

I would go with paramedic first. I went trough palomar colleges fire academy about 3 years ago, and about 18/40 people had their P cards. I think at the time 90% of them had a ff/pm job during or within 3 months after the academy. As a paramedic, your whole academy is an interview process because there are constantly chiefs/captains/engineers/ff's from departments all over and all are looking at you as a potential candidate.

However, the economy sucks now so it might not even matter now.


----------

